# Car spot/shuttle service for Huron river



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Is anyone aware of any car spotting service or shuttle service available on the Huron river? Specifically in dexter/Ann Arbor. I have a solo raft but can’t figure out a reasonable way to float without inconveniencing family or friends to pick me up. I checked Uber and it’s not always available. 

Any advice is appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

It has been my experience that no such thing exists.

Skips doesn't do it unfortunately FAQ | Skip's Huron River Canoe Livery & Outfitters


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

What are family, and friends for? lol


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Following...looked for a spotter for my wife and her yak yesterday online and didn't see anything to my surprise?


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

I'm just guessing, but I'd say that they have such a volume of tubers and kayak/canoe rentals around here that spotting would just be an annoyance.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

what about Uber?


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Out-N-About said:


> what about Uber?



Tried looking at uber (specifically uber XL) and its not always available. Additionally, I dont know how it would work with having to pay an entrance fee to the metro parks for the uber drivers.

If anyone is interested In doing it together send me a DM


----------



## d-von223 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm always down for a float. Love fishing south of Portage Lake dam, just don't have a buddy always around to pick me up / drop me off.


----------

